# A great camping and ferry deal for Ireland for this summer



## Hezbez

A great deal for Ireland this summer; stay on-site in your motorhome at the Dalriada Festival.
This coastal part of Northern Ireland is quite stunning. We went last year and loved it (weather was great).

This year's deal includes:

Stay 11th to 21st July at Glenarm Castle, Co. Antrim.

All inclusive price of £395 to include:

Return ferry crossing with P&O from Cairnyan to Larne for up to 10 metre motorhome with 2 adults. 
Go early and/or stay later in Ireland if you wish.

10 nights camping in the Castle Grounds.
2 days unlimited entry into the Highland Games.

This week long festival has been going for quite a few years now and typically includes:

Horse Hunt Chase on the beach, It's a Knockout, Triathlon, Mountain Bike Race, Shinty, Rowing Regatta, etc.

Glenarm Castle is a lovely place to camp. Plus there's loads to do/plenty of other tourist attractions nearby (Giant's Causeway, Carrick a Rede Rope Bridge, Bushmills Distillery and the new Titanic Museum in Belast is well worth a visit). There are even a few aires in the area.

I think there are other camping package options available which do not include the ferry crossings.

If anyone is interested in attending or would like more information bookings are to be made through:

http://www.themotorhomeclubinfo.co.uk/3.html


----------



## suenmike

Do you know if you have to be a member of the motorhome club? This sounds like a good deal.


----------



## Hezbez

No, you don't have to be a member of the motorhome club - open to all.

One other thing - for anyone already in Ireland, you can do the camping bit at Glenarm then use the return ferry deal back to front to come over to the UK after the festival.


----------



## Gretchibald

Just confirming that , weather permitting, this is a good weeks entertainment in a lovely place. ( live close by).
Would also mention if you have a dinghy/kayak there are still some good codling, haddock and pollock to be had just offshore.


----------



## aldra

Now that is brave

Was thinking of a rose but don't think I'll bother now :lol:  :lol: 

aldra


----------



## aldra

Whoops sorry

Wrong thread   

Just ignore and continue as before 8O  

aldra


----------



## suenmike

Booked -in, our first trip to Ireland - hope the sun is shinning


----------



## aldra

Is it an open ticket or do you have to book the time of crossing and returning?

can't see where it says you can go earlier or stay later

Aldra


----------



## aldra

Bump


----------



## Gretchibald

Taken from the P & O website :


Travel to the Dalriada Festival from just £175 return, car & caravan or motorhome and 2 people

Introducing the Dalriada Festival Glenarm Co. Antrim 13 - 21 July 2012. Ireland’s premier cultural and heritage festival.

For festival patrons who have booked their onsite camping and caravanning accommodation, there are two very special travel offers from Scotland to Larne.

Come and enjoy Northern Ireland’s biggest cultural & heritage event combining the best of fine food, music and sport from across Ireland and Scotland.

Please note, this offer must be accompanied by an official onsite festival accommodation booking.
Take a car and caravan/motorhome from £175 return
Book Now
Travel with a car and caravan or motorhome

As official sponsor of the Dalriada Festival in Co Antrim, we’re pleased to offer a return fare for up to 28 days in July 2012, from as little as £175 for a car & caravan or Motorhome up to 6.5m and two people. See terms and conditions for special offer sailings.


----------



## aldra

We are longer than 6.5 ours is 7.2

I'll check on the website

thanks, Aldra


----------



## Hezbez

Gretchibald said:


> Taken from the P & O website :
> 
> Travel to the Dalriada Festival from just £175 return, car & caravan or motorhome and 2 people
> 
> Introducing the Dalriada Festival Glenarm Co. Antrim 13 - 21 July 2012. Ireland's premier cultural and heritage festival.
> 
> For festival patrons who have booked their onsite camping and caravanning accommodation, there are two very special travel offers from Scotland to Larne.
> 
> Come and enjoy Northern Ireland's biggest cultural & heritage event combining the best of fine food, music and sport from across Ireland and Scotland.
> 
> Please note, this offer must be accompanied by an official onsite festival accommodation booking.
> Take a car and caravan/motorhome from £175 return
> Book Now
> Travel with a car and caravan or motorhome
> 
> As official sponsor of the Dalriada Festival in Co Antrim, we're pleased to offer a return fare for up to 28 days in July 2012, from as little as £175 for a car & caravan or Motorhome up to 6.5m and two people. See terms and conditions for special offer sailings.


That's last year's advert.
This year's isn't on the P&O wesite (yet). You need to book directly through the motorhome club. Although it's an open ticket I think you would need to specify to sailing dates at time of booking. Best bet would be to phone Kate at the motorhome club if you need more info.


----------



## Gretchibald

Last year's advert ! Well spotted and my apologies for the mis. info. , although I was on the 2013 Dalriada Festival Website where it said click here for Ferry deal details, and I did.. mmm ... someone's made a mistake there , guess it's best just to phone them.


----------



## Hezbez

Camping packages now available on the Dalriada Festival website;

http://www.dalriadafestival.co.uk/camping


----------



## Hezbez

Lots of the events which are going to be on are now listed on the Dalriada website;

http://www.dalriadafestival.co.uk/content/dalriada-festival-2013-events

Still time to book if you fancy it.


----------



## aldra

Wish we could but unfortunately our kids have the school hols fully booked

Still I have quite a few Tesco vouchers which I believe can be used towards an Irish crossing

Have a great time those that are going , it could well be better weather than Europe

Aldra


----------



## Gretchibald

Just reminding anyone touring NI that Glenarm also has perfectly good free overnight parking by the Marina .public toilets and food van just over the bridge.


----------



## Gretchibald

and again


----------



## metblue

*daliarda festival*

booked yesterday via the website and only paid £225 !! spoke via email to the motorhome club representative and we are going out 1 week earlier and 1 week after the festival ends, total of 23 days
bargain !!


----------

